# Great deal!



## OutlawC5 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi, I'm new here, I just bought two 04 A/C 650 v-twins with 300hrs and 1500 miles on them for $1400.00 I was told that one had a seized engine. As it turned out, they both run great... Only problem is the 4wd actuator on one of them is shot. I've seen a lot of talk about manual conversions on Kaws, I was wondering if the actuators on the Cats are the same, being that the engine says Kawasaki on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It could be. If not I'm sure someone could rig you up something. RMAX would be the guy to ask. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## OutlawC5 (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm working on a manual conversion, I've done it to a few pickup trucks before. I've been staring at the inside of the actuator trying to figure a good design... I'll post picks if I get one figured out.


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

Is this what your front diff and actuator looks like?

Check out the Sgroi Innovations Sure 4 manual 4wd conversion kit.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I would need a front diff with OEM actuator to build 1from 
There's not many cats around here shouldn't take very long to do just need a machine to work with


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Been thinking about doing this to mine. I would be willing to let ya use my Kitty to come up with something just a matter of getting you the bike cause I don't wanna pull the front diff. You're in mississippi and I'm in central Alabama. We could work something out and meet half way, maybe ??


----------



## OutlawC5 (Feb 17, 2015)

I built my own! It cost me under $40 and took about 2 hours to do. Works great so far... I can't figure out how to post the pics on here from my phone tho.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I know 1 local guy with a 650 cat that he said last fall he was having problems with an will bring it as soon as it quits completely working


----------

